# Bahamas vs BVI



## captbones

I have chartered with my wife and kids (10 and 5) in the BVI this summer and it was fantastic. I am already day dreaming about another trip next year and am wondering if I should try the Bahamas (Abacos) or return to the BVI again. I would probably go in the spring next year (early April) when the kids are on Spring Break. Anyone have any experience in the Bahamas or recommendations for the BVI vs. the Bahamas?


----------



## camaraderie

Yeah Capt..been to both places a bunch of times. I would encourage you to try the Abacos at that time of year as they are completely different than the BVI's and ideal for a family with young kids. The water and snorkeling and fishing is far superior to the BVI's, the cruising is totally sheltered with no navigatio difficulties and the people are friendly. The land is flat and not nearly as beautiful as the BVI's but the beaches are spectacular. It's a bit easier and cheaper to get to as well. (Fly a cheap airline into W. Palm Beach/Ft. Lauderdale then take a puddle jumper to Marsh Harbor.)
There aren't as many charter boats in the Abacos but there are hundreds of US based cruisers there and there is EXCELLENT provisioning available. Moorings runs a charter operation out of the Conch Inn and there is another outfit running out of the Marsh Harbor Marina but Moorings is probably your best bet. If you decide to go...I'll be happy to tell you some places to visit.
The BVI's are wonderful as well, but you've probably already hit all the big hot spots. Save the rest for another vacation!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*BVI is Best*

I've sailed both places, too. I found the BVI to be superior in all respects over the Abacos. The Abacos seems to me to be very much an extension of the US. Prices are the same - or higher. There's not much foreign about it. I found the water to be less than clear. The BVI, on the other hand, was spectacular.

If I had my way, I would recommend The Exumas in The Bahamas. No chartering that I'm aware of down that chain. But the water and the peoiple are completely different. They are much more "Bahamian" - friendlier, more welcoming.

The water is superior and the holding ground is great.


----------



## camaraderie

Bmellis...Guess that's what makes the world go round. My most recent BVI trip we found we had to grab a $30 mooring by 2PM to be assured of having one since they crowded out all the anchoring spots with them. The people there act like they're doing you a favor (it felt like racism to me), and the customs nazis love to hassle you. The water is wonderful but not the Azure clear of the Bahamas. You wouldn't want to swim in the major Abaco harbors NOR would you want to swim in Roadtown or CruzBay...but he beaches are spectacular and the reefs are far superior to anything I've seen in the BVI's...though I agree the Exumas are even better. Anyway... I understand how you can love the BVI's but from this cruiser's perspective, the Abacos have a lot to offer and I would "do" them before a second trip to the bvi's.


----------



## Vasco

captbones,

The only problem with the Abacos is that in April the weather might not be the best. If you only have a week and it coincides with a front coming through you might have a few days of cool, cloudy weather. If it's a strong front the bad weather might last a bit longer. Late May or June would be better. At least in the BVI's in April it's 84 degrees and sunny. Myself, I find the Abacos to be an extension of Miami and no longer go there but if you've never been it's still nice. It's the weather I'd worry about if on a vacation.


----------



## captbones

Wow, thanks for all the good feedback so far. End of June is also an option, but I am leaning towards April. More input from others is always welcome, and I will have to post my decision when the time comes.

Captain Bones


----------



## S/VNirvana

We are Mooring Boat Owners and our boat is in Tortola. We were in Abacos this past October and it was great, our first time. I would think April it would not be too warm and there is a good chance of a cold front coming into the area. June would be better. Either choice you will find both places packed because of Spring Break. If you haven't booked already yoou may not get a vessel.

Sonny
s/v SKYLARK, P-36 For Sale
s/yNIRVANA, M494


----------



## Scott222

We have been to both on our own cruising boat. If you really want to sail I would suggest the USVI/BVI's. The weather is predictable and waters seem to be mostly protected. St.John's is a wonderful island with great beaches for snorkling or just hanging out. If you can St.Croix can be a nice spot away from the usual crowds of BVI's and only 1/2 day or so away from St.Thomas...Take care, Dave&Karen, formerly of "Reflections".


----------



## jmdelbello

Bahamas is too cool in the spring. I agree with Vasco, early summer vacation in the Bahamas is such a great time to gur kids had a blast. We chartered with Florida Yacht charters out of Marsh Harbor. Have you considered other parts of the Caribbean??
http://www.sailing-advisor.com/caribbean-yacht-vacation.html


----------

